# Weight pull



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

I would love to take my dogs to see that.Is there a special name for it


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The organization is the International Weight Pull Association (IWPA) and they have a website but the home page doesn't seem to be working so well at the moment... if you google you can get around it but there's not a lot of info (it would be nice if their website had home page/index links on each page, but nope).

There's also lots on you tube - my fave: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_7iPYQPZHM

I'm glad in a way I didn't bring my guys, it was pretty cold to sit in the van, and there were a few aggressive dogs and such at times. Most of the owners were very aware of their dogs and so on but there were some pretty clueless people (tossing toys and playing really aggressive tug while having his dog almost crash into other dogs....). 

Lana


----------

